# Is my idle temp too high ?



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

hi all,
        don't know is this the proper section to ask this question or not. I had installed cm hyper 212 evo couple of weeks back and i was busy for a few days so unable to monitor my cpu temp. But last night i noticed that my idle cpu temp at hardware monitor is arround 48-50c(i5-2500k running at stock not oced yet, even turbo is off). Then i ran prime95 for 15 min and temp is arround 60-65c. 
Yes, i know it's summer and my room temp is arround 35c. So is the prob for high idle temp ? Or something else ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 4, 2012)

idle temp is little bit high but load temps are fine..it should have been lower with CM Hyper 212 EVO..you sure you applied the TIM properly!!
My idle temp with stock cooler is around 35-38c and load 60-65c!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Idle temps with a aftermarket cooler should be around the mid-to-late 20s. Mine stays at 26-29 C at idle. And that too with the stock HSF.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 4, 2012)

update motherboard bios and check again if still temp is high rma the cpu


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

I used TIM which comes with the cooler, should i clean and re-apply it ? Or my room temp(arround 35c) is causing the prob ?



$$Lionking$$ said:


> update motherboard bios and check again if still temp is high rma the cpu



Bios is up-to-date.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Try to clean and re-apply. If that doesn't work, buy aftermarket TIM. Preferably *Arctic Silver 5*.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know about i5 but I recently installed hyper 212 Evo and I noticed drastic changes in my temp. cpu(Athlon x4 635) temp is 29C at idle and 40 at full load running at stock and my room temperature is 38-40c now.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

My idle temp with i5-2500K and Hyper 212 Evo.


> [gagan@omzoc ~]$ sensors
> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> Physical id 0:  +41.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> ...



Idle temp will always be a few degrees above ambient. In winter, the idle temp was around 24 in daytime and as low as 16 at late night/early morning.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Still, 50°C is too high for idle.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Still, 50°C is too high for idle.


dunno. Not really paranoid about temps as it is understandable because I live in Delhi - city temperature will start to cross 40 in a couple of days. He could try reseating + reTIMing, that would take a few degrees off. But he'll still be around 36-42 mark. Load shall remain pretty much same.

Graphic card is at 52.5.


> radeon-pci-0100
> Adapter: PCI adapter
> temp1:        +52.5°C


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

and fan is set as push config, if i set it as pull config, will that help a bit ?

and why core 1 temp is always high than others ?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> and fan is set as push config, if i set it as pull config, will that help a bit ?
> 
> *and why core 1 temp is always high than others ?*



Temperature junctions are not exactly accurate. There is always a bit of error here and there. Plus, load is not evenly distributed across every core.

btw, I'm at 44 now and I don't really care because it is normal in summers.



> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> Physical id 0:  +44.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> Core 0:         +41.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> ...


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

thank u guys for ur time and reply. Just one question left that is, should i set my fan as a pull config ? It is now set as push config.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2012)

Without AC, with hyper 212 evo, and in the present ambient, I've to say, the core temp you have posted is actually low. 

And, for heaven's shake don't run prime95 with the cooling config of yours during all the summer. It is obvious that that I'm likely to suggest you not to overclock the processor too. Enjoy overclocking during winter.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Without AC, with hyper 212 evo, and in the present ambient, I've to say, the core temp you have posted is actually low.
> 
> And, for heaven's shake don't run prime95 with the cooling config of yours during all the summer. It is obvious that that I'm likely to suggest you not to overclock the processor too. Enjoy overclocking during winter.



lol .. thanks for ur suggestion ..  and it sounds true .. yes i am freezing here in kol now !!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine idles around 42 Deg and goes to 64 Deg when Prime is run for long. 

Gfx stays at around 45 Deg.

Ambient = 34 Deg Approx.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

anyway thank u guys once again for ur time and reply ..


----------



## Souro_Ray (Apr 5, 2012)

With any kind of heatsink with one fan, push config is priority one IMO... The fan is pushing cool air through the fins of the heatsink and blowing it out of the other side. But this is just my opinion and logic...


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> I don't know about i5 but I recently installed hyper 212 Evo and I noticed drastic changes in my temp. cpu(Athlon x4 635) temp is 29C at idle and 40 at full load running at stock and my room temperature is 38-40c now.



with Athlon II X4 under hyper 212 I've never seen temps above 50c even when it was OCed at 3.5Ghz.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Idle temps with a aftermarket cooler should be around the mid-to-late 20s. Mine stays at 26-29 C at idle. And that too with the stock HSF.



nice temp for a dual core cpu.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Mine idles around 42 Deg and goes to 64 Deg when Prime is run for long.
> 
> Gfx stays at around 45 Deg.
> 
> Ambient = 34 Deg Approx.



my idle temp is around 35c and load temp is around 50c-52c ( gaming ) - have not ran a prime test .. will run it prime95 and post here.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

a retailer i know faced the same prob with a few 2700k SKU's he got them RMA'ed for his customers. IMO u should do the same.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 7, 2012)

ok, today i re-applied TIM and monitored temps with some benches ( prime95, fur-mark). Now my cpu idle temps are within 42-45C and load temp arround 60-56C (no oc, turbo off). Does it sounds good now ?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 7, 2012)

today ambient is on the lower side in kolkata. Temps are good.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 8, 2012)

Pune region I think some volcano has erupted... temps are exceeding 40 Deg. So fcuk the CPU I need better Cooling


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 8, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> ok, today i re-applied TIM and monitored temps with some benches ( prime95, fur-mark). Now my cpu idle temps are within 42-45C and load temp arround 60-56C (no oc, turbo off). Does it sounds good now ?



These temps are not even close to good. Ur temp shud be mid 30's. Load temp not exceeding 50-55. and this temp shud be stock Intel HSF. With air cooling u shud be running cooler. 

Get it RMA'd dude!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do they really RMA CPUs for this problem?
Well my temps. at stock is around 45c-50c. Should i too get my CPU RMAed?


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> These temps are not even close to good. Ur temp shud be mid 30's. Load temp not exceeding 50-55. and this temp shud be stock Intel HSF. With air cooling u shud be running cooler.
> 
> Get it RMA'd dude!


No, seriously.

His temps are fine. I am having the same chip - seen it go from all the way 22 C idle in winter to now 44 C idle in summer. Load 50-60 C. (Hyper 212 Evo)

With Yintel stock cooler, i5-2500k crossed 75 C running Prime95. (In Winter)



> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> Physical id 0:  +44.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> Core 0:         +42.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> ...


Ambient is 38 C at the moment.

Stress test:


> coretemp-isa-0000
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> Physical id 0:  +55.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
> ...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 8, 2012)

ico - really?? 60°C + at stock speed with Hyper212 is still pretty high temps....... 

My 1090T is idling at 35°C.... and its not touching 55°C under prime95... 
I thought 2500k wud be a little cooler due to lower TDP... anyways I haven't tested it personally in summers, I talk from a retailers experience..  

saswat - Yes, apparently they do RMA for that reason...


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2012)

tbh, in my opinion - Temperature junction of Phenom II processors is borked by 5+ degrees.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

AMD Phenom II comes with much better stock coolers compared to Intel 

AMD Phenom II cooler :

*techreport.com/r.x/phenom-ii-x4-955/stock-hsf.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/phenom-ii-955,8-3-206355-13.jpg

Intel stock cooler :

*img.hexus.net/v2/cpu/intel/SB/sb-16-big.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2012)

AMD should look into their HSF design one last time. i really find it odd that instead of using a bigger fan (and silent one) they are using heatpipes that only drives the end price high.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 9, 2012)

Another update
~~~~~~~~~

Core i5 2500k with Hyper 212 Evo

Ambient temp- 40C

Idles - 43-46C

Load - 57-59 @ 99-100%  Usage

The temp is fine in stock settings, however overclocking the CPU in summer days is something you'd avoid with this cooler.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 9, 2012)

ico - Really? Ive had pretty accurate readings from the 790FXTA+X6...

topgear - check out the stock HSF that comes with Athlon II X3.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Another update
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Core i5 2500k with Hyper 212 Evo
> ...



cpu stress with which softwere ? Now my temps r almost similer like urs.


----------



## Saaby (May 29, 2012)

my i7 2600k not oc'd with stock cooler stays at 35-40' idle and under heavy gaming, goes upto 60'. Room temp.35'c


----------

